# Cardiokey



## colette@fourcornersheartandlunginstitute.com (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi... I am billing for a Cardiokey in an office setting, provider questions I am billing correctly. Pt had the Cardiokey on for 14 days. I billed for 93224. Wondering if I add 0295T? 99215-25 and 93224


----------

